# best inkjet printers



## abera1 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have a sony vaio laptop (windows xp). what are the best inkjet printers that would be compatible with my computer? I want to design t shirts and heat press them. I also would like to know what is the best brands of ink and software to design the shirts. I would like to do a mixture of using templates and designing my own creations. Thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

abera1 said:


> I have a sony vaio laptop (windows xp). what are the best inkjet printers that would be compatible with my computer? I want to design t shirts and heat press them. I also would like to know what is the best brands of ink and software to design the shirts. I would like to do a mixture of using templates and designing my own creations. Thanks!


Try this thread: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t4605.html

You can also find more "best" things in a search


----------



## abera1 (Feb 1, 2007)

Thank you sooooo much!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I use a c88 for sublimation. I do mainly cups,puzzles,ceramic tile.The c88 works great for me and the price is reasonable. .....JB


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Would an HP 932c deskjet printer have a pigmented ink cartridge? Does anyone know if HP makes a pigmented ink cartridge? The reason I ask, I have 3 printers and I don't want buy another printer if I don't have to but I would like to get into dye sublimation.


----------

